# Dixon 14' Boat



## Hydrabee (Aug 27, 2007)

They are made by Airboats Unlimited in Bainbridge, Georgia.  www.airboatsunlimited.com/seminole_bateau.php


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

You know whats crazy is I was in Bainbridge, GA visiting my parents. I went on Lake Seminole and those boats are every where with mud motors on them. I knew they werent gheenoes (not because of markings because most had camo paint or vinyl on them but because of the rails. It's definitely made for hunting. I didn't see any of them on a plane, most were chugging along with the mud motors but they sure looked like they drew more water than Gheenoes do.


----------

